# Sustituto diodo vumetro



## Picchip (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola, tengo un problema. Podria sustituir el 1n4007 por el 1n4148, la conexion seria directa a la placa base de un pc.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 22, 2011)

Si la tensión que entra del parlante no supera los 100 volts sí.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 27, 2011)

También lo puedes sustituir por el 1N4001 (50V), 1N4002 (100V), 1N4003 (200V), 1N4004 (400V), 1N4005 (600V) ó el 1N4006 (800V).


----------

